
Elon Musk starts a tunnel boring company, because of slow traffic - NicoJuicy
https://techcrunch.com/2016/12/17/elon-musk-might-start-a-literal-boring-company-to-tunnel-under-traffic/?ncid=rss
======
blackflame7000
Title should be "Elon Musk tweets about starting a tunnel boring company
because of slow traffic"

